# Boss Tripping in V



## nate456789

Well it's not a 30 inch storm like other guys were lucky enough to get, but it was enough to play with the new truck and see what it could do.

Girlfriend videoed the truck pushing in V and caught it tripping in V. 
I was impressed that it didn't dig in and stop the truck. Little hard to see in the middle of the night but you can hear it trip several times.


----------



## newhere

is that a gas engine truck?


----------



## nate456789

newhere;1011368 said:


> is that a gas engine truck?


Yep it's a 6.0


----------



## PTSolutions

i get really angry when my plow trips....


----------



## badabing1512

Same here it sucks but keeps you from going thru the windshield


----------



## newhere

ive got pictures of a fisher that didnt trip....... any one have a new 10' muni grade plow for sale? 


what kind of milage are you getting out of a 6.0? i have a d-max and can go about 15 hours of plowing and a little driving on a half tank.

but im thinking about getting a 6.0 truck next


----------



## nate456789

Best I ever got was 17mpg. Right now in the winter, I am getting 12 mpg no plow on. 
The storm this video was shot, I plowed 19 hours and used a little over a half tank before I topped off. 
I was pretty happy with the fuel consumption while plowing.


----------



## saintsinner84

wow the best i ever got with my 09 2500hd 6.0 was 11mpg all highway, normally i get around 9mpg


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ProTouchGrounds;1011383 said:


> i get really angry when my plow trips....


buy a fisher you wont have those issues  lol jk


----------



## MileHigh

looks like a big mess to me....

why were you plowing in the v position?


----------



## newhere

saintsinner84;1011470 said:


> wow the best i ever got with my 09 2500hd 6.0 was 11mpg all highway, normally i get around 9mpg


yeah thats more what i was thinking. His 17mpg musta been all down hill with the truck at idle. i have been getting around 10-12 with my d-max. :realmad:


----------



## nate456789

BladeScape;1011790 said:


> looks like a big mess to me....
> 
> why were you plowing in the v position?


 We were just getting started that night and it was a mess. I wanted to get some video of the truck plowing. I shot some video of it in V and Angled and scoop.
I was trying to get something to put on my site but I need to do daytime. Pictures didn't turn out very well either. Could be the camera operator.
So far I have only used the V a couple times for breaking thru Drifts created by the city guys at the end of some driveways .


----------



## JDiepstra

I don't get the point of this? Are you concerned that the plow is tripping in V? Did you hit a manhole cover or something? Or maybe your springs are too loose?


----------



## nate456789

saintsinner84;1011470 said:


> wow the best i ever got with my 09 2500hd 6.0 was 11mpg all highway, normally i get around 9mpg


I get no better than 9 MPG pulling a trailer. No matter where I am at. Highway or city.

When I got 17 The truck was empty and no trailer and it only had a couple thousand miles on it and the temp outside was mild. Plus it helps that Indiana is flat.
I am hoping to get the tune done soon and hopefully be able to get closer to 18 or 19 highway.
But that might be un realistic.
Normally I avg around 15 mpg.
The driver plays into the MPG a lot and I'm usually not in any hurry.


----------



## nate456789

JDiepstra;1011879 said:


> I don't get the point of this? Are you concerned that the plow is tripping in V? Did you hit a manhole cover or something? Or maybe your springs are too loose?


No concerns. The plow did exactly what it was suppose to do. I see people say how it is a bad idea to have a full trip setup on a V blade and they can't trip like that.
I have never seen one trip.
Mine did, just happened to catch it on video when we were messing around. Just thought I would share it.


----------



## JDiepstra

nate456789;1011886 said:


> No concerns. The plow did exactly what it was suppose to do. I see people say how it is a bad idea to have a full trip setup on a V blade and they can't trip like that.
> I have never seen one trip.
> Mine did, just happened to catch it on video when we were messing around. Just thought I would share it.


Oh OK cool


----------



## s&mll

That looks like hell on the driver and truck....... Buy a fisher


----------



## nate456789

s&mll;1011930 said:


> That looks like hell on the driver and truck....... Buy a fisher


Must be an east coast thing. I don't know of anyone that has one in Indiana.


----------



## EXTREMEV

s&mll;1011930 said:


> That looks like hell on the driver and truck....... Buy a fisher


You aint kidding. Glad i got rid of my XT sure dont miss that rough ride lol


----------



## PTSolutions

trip edges would be destroyed here. if its not gonna full trip then you better be wearing a seat belt.


----------



## F350plowing

those are some bright hideaways do you have more then 1 in each light?


----------



## 2COR517

s&mll;1011930 said:


> That looks like hell on the driver and truck....... Buy a fisher





EXTREMEV;1012057 said:


> You aint kidding. Glad i got rid of my XT sure dont miss that rough ride lol


You guys clearly have never hit anything solid with your Fisher's in Vee.


----------



## s&mll

2COR517;1012449 said:


> You guys clearly have never hit anything solid with your Fisher's in Vee.


I try not to.


----------



## 2COR517

I think we all try NOT to......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nice truck and plow, but what I don't get is why does that lot look soooo bad? Looks like it was kinda sorta a little bit plowed?? and then blown over.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I like my trip edges. So much easier on everything.


----------



## nate456789

F350plowing;1012189 said:


> those are some bright hideaways do you have more then 1 in each light?


They are Whelen Stobes. 1 per light front and rear.
They have a high and low setting. They are set to high. 
I think the box is a 90W, but I am not sure what that works out to at the bulb for the 4 bulbs.


----------



## stillen

Dude if I ever told my girlfriend to get out in the cold snow whiles its coming down and film me, while i was in the cab in a heated truck she'd never give me any "action" for a week


Now if i asked my wife, well... she'd be right out there telling me to hit it harder and faster........


----------



## nate456789

stillen;1014412 said:


> Dude if I ever told my girlfriend to get out in the cold snow whiles its coming down and film me, while i was in the cab in a heated truck she'd never give me any "action" for a week
> 
> Now if i asked my wife, well... she'd be right out there telling me to hit it harder and faster........


I got a great girl. I couldn't get a driver for one of my trucks a couple nights ago and she jumped in it and plowed all night.
And she's a hell of a cook.


----------



## newhere

stillen;1014412 said:


> Dude if I ever told my girlfriend to get out in the cold snow whiles its coming down and film me, while i was in the cab in a heated truck she'd never give me any "action" for a week
> 
> Now if i asked my wife, well... she'd be right out there telling me to hit it harder and faster........


That's funny because I was filming myself with your girl and she told me the same thing.....hit it harder and faster.... So I did!!!


----------



## s&mll

^
I


Hahahahahaha


----------



## garyparr8

my 90 watt whelens just came in, where did you drill the hole for the strobe in the tail light, on the side right that seems like the best place for it when i looked


----------



## nate456789

garyparr8;1019207 said:


> my 90 watt whelens just came in, where did you drill the hole for the strobe in the tail light, on the side right that seems like the best place for it when i looked


On the inner bed side at the reverse light. The strobe bulb is in front of the reverse light. But it doesn't overlap if that makes sense.
Do a nice clean straight cut with a circular bit. I didn't use screws to hold it in because it is chrome inside and would look crappy if you looked up close at it. I just used clear silicone Liquid nails brand on the backside.
It turns out pretty good if you take your time with the cut.


----------



## tuney443

nate456789;1014420 said:


> I got a great girl. I couldn't get a driver for one of my trucks a couple nights ago and she jumped in it and plowed all night.
> And she's a hell of a cook.


I want to see some pics before I commit.:laughing:

You're a lucky guy--take her to dinner tonight--it's on you.


----------



## garyparr8

Ill definitely be using the silicone idea and where did you put them up front, I'm thinking the high beams bc if I put them in the headlight and use them with the plow off they'll be hard to see if the headlights are on and the marker lights seem small to put them in there


----------



## andcon83

2COR517;1012449 said:


> You guys clearly have never hit anything solid with your Fisher's in Vee.


I've hit rocks before and never had a problem. Always tripped for me. EZ or the Xtreme.


----------



## B&B

andcon83;1019298 said:


> I've hit rocks before and never had a problem. Always tripped for me. EZ or the Xtreme.


Try a 9" tall curb once. Those hurt.


----------



## nate456789

garyparr8;1019297 said:


> Ill definitely be using the silicone idea and where did you put them up front, I'm thinking the high beams bc if I put them in the headlight and use them with the plow off they'll be hard to see if the headlights are on and the marker lights seem small to put them in there


I think I used a 1" saw type bit for the back and up front it seems like I took out the upper turn signal bulb. Tie wrapped it back on the wiring harness and left the bulb in. Other wise the turn signals flashed real fast like the bulb was burned out. Very annoying.
I didn't do any drilling up front because you couldn't the way it is designed. It was all one big sealed piece. 
The front's were tougher for sure. I had to pop the grill out (If I remember right it is just a few metal clips) and then take the inner fender skirts loose on the front side to get to everything. Fender skirts were easy. 1 Screw and 2 or 3 pop locks.
It took me 3 or 4 hours to install just the bulbs and run the cables. That is not including the box. Mount the box in the cab. I mounted mine behind the battery in the engine compartment and it finally went out a couple days ago. It stayed dry, but it wouldn't work below freezing. When it did it was intermittent.


----------



## andcon83

B&B;1019312 said:


> Try a 9" tall curb once. Those hurt.


I think that would hurt no matter what color plow you had!!!


----------



## B&B

andcon83;1020170 said:


> I think that would hurt no matter what color plow you had!!!


However the trip method does, because the same curb was whacked both with a full trip and a trip edge. While I was repairing the damage to the customers trip edge plow he whacked it again with his other truck the very next day, which is full trip equipped and caused no damage to the truck or plow.

And they were both the same brand and color.


----------



## Alaska Boss

One thing I've noticed this winter with my V's, is that these new pre-formed cutting edges on the Boss plows trip in "V-mode" much easier than the old straight ones with the rubber snow catcher in the middle. With the old style, you would just rip the "hoof" off when you hit something, but the cutting edges had the angle facing somewhat forward, so the plow would ride up & over sharp edges or low obstructions. But now that you have solid steel "breaking trail", and it's angle is perpendicular to the direction you're going, it tends to trip much more easy now. That can be good or bad,... it's much better for ripping up hard snow pack,... I'm ripping up snow now that I would just ride up on in past years. But you better slow things way down to a crawl when doing this,... because if it doesn't pop the snow up, it trips. And I agree with B&B,... I'd rather have the whole thing trip than some portion of my plow that will not give regardless of what I hit,... if one just goes real slow in V-mode,... there's no damage no matter what you hit,... just MHO,... :waving:


----------



## EGLC

saintsinner84;1011470 said:


> wow the best i ever got with my 09 2500hd 6.0 was 11mpg all highway, normally i get around 9mpg


same here and I have a 03


----------



## john m stauffer

Does the driver know what he is doing because you have it in the ^ position and you're not pushing it into a pile.


----------



## nate456789

john m stauffer;1021129 said:


> Does the driver know what he is doing because you have it in the ^ position and you're not pushing it into a pile.


You wouldn't make much progress pushing it into a pile in ^ position unless you are wanting to split the pile.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

ProTouchGrounds;1011383 said:


> i get really angry when my plow trips....


lol yep, i tend to plow most stuff straight on from now.

Its also because Vs dont have trip shocks like the straight blades do :/ dont know why they cant invent some damn simple one for them.

Just put on xt wings on our 8'2" v xt.. 10' wide looks pretty mean, we'll be able to plow full width now without slippage.:bluebounc


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

Boss would do themselves a big favor building a trip edge v, its the only reason I did not buy one. We have a great Boss dealer and our Fisher dealer is not my favorite, but I wanted a trip edge plow. Just my thoughts.


----------

